# PopuFur



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

Woooh, I have been running through fursuit vids on You Tube for days.

So far, the only ones I can recognise as popular furs are 

Clamity Cougar
Duke
Totter
Rhubarb
Fender

Hmm, I wish to find more. Does anyone know of anymore fursuitters whoa re considered popular in the fandom and have You Tube vids of them?


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Isn't ZigZag one, tho only videos someone pointed out were kinda too graphic to mention
Also PedoBear could be considered a Famous Fur lol


----------



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

I think Pedobear is more of a meme than a furry. Plus I was thinking for of the lines of an actual fursuiter. 


Hmm ZigZag,well she's good for a dirty joke but not much. Got anymore? Prefably rated G


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

5razor said:


> I think Pedobear is more of a meme than a furry. Plus I was thinking for of the lines of an actual fursuiter.
> 
> 
> Hmm ZigZag,well she's good for a dirty joke but not much. Got anymore? Prefably rated G



I've  only seen her in photos posted but she's an instant fave with me. 
Slightly NSFW
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10683548/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6450583/

Most of her works are pretty sexy and cute


----------



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

wow, that shirt is thin.

what about male or genderless fursuitters. Anybody got any?


----------



## Nashida (Sep 3, 2013)

I see a lot of vids from Telephone on Youtube, among others. Of the ones you've listed I only know Duke and Fender.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

oh ya Telephone, the mysterious thing that can't be described.


N Buddy, ya I forgot about him, I can't find the video of him accidentaly saying a abd word though hmmm


Anybody?


----------



## captainbrant (Sep 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 3, 2013)

Everything has to be a lame pun here?


----------



## Troj (Sep 3, 2013)

Off the top of my head:

Doryuu
Mangusu
Coopertom (who is also Fender)
Twitch da Woof
Rhubarb the Bear
Calamity Cougar
Telephone
Bucker Fuskyote
Tayerr
Shia
Dancin' Duke
Revit
Oki Doki Coyote


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 3, 2013)

I feel kinda proud knowing that I have zero knowledge about any of these people.


----------



## Joey (Sep 3, 2013)

Hahahaha ZigZag... What a fuckin' disgrace...


----------



## mapdark (Sep 3, 2013)

I have no idea who all of these people are.
And somehow I feel like that makes me a better person.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 3, 2013)

Popufur is subjective. Depends what you find funny or interesting. These are the ones with the biggest youtube presence I can think of that haven't been mentioned:

Soon to be popufur: 
Kovu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSPWmcIPRKg

Other Youtube Popufurs:
Camo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3CJH_1QSxk
Aoi/ Tyzin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyTiRXUPFTM
Kyowe: http://youtu.be/nBJWpohy6x4?t=3m28s
Phor (bunny caught in highlighter factory explosion at start of above vid)
Raket (In Kovu's vid)
Ticer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldAhqcyNfrk
Tirrel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNK_xBAGTBI (animation of all popufurs)
Atsufawx: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxzVrxroKc4
Shia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbGToTEgjd0
Skroy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh_wQrqlyJI
Bit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrBYjnhyeg0
Tac: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYTNFmL7rrI

UK:
EZWolf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukLnlpZGsAk
Kiyo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYU_2RiG-v8
Keenora: http://youtu.be/g2eTHim3p4Y?t=3m34s


----------



## Iryno (Sep 3, 2013)

People use "Popufur" subjectively and often sarcastically. It's like the furry concept of elitism, since previous attempts to create exclusive groups in the fandom ended up with people saying, "Well, we don't want people to be left out." I think it's more of a satirically and blatantly self-absorbed and self-ascribed label mostly used by the more visible suiters, since they're real-life "living" representations of characters, rather than the intangible characters you find in artwork, writing, etc.

For more, refer to: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/5797456/


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Eiffeldog said:


> People use "Popufur" subjectively and often sarcastically. It's like the furry concept of elitism, since previous attempts to create exclusive groups in the fandom ended up with people saying, "Well, we don't want people to be left out." I think it's more of a satirically and blatantly self-absorbed and self-ascribed label mostly used by the more visible suiters, since they're real-life "living" representations of characters, rather than the intangible characters you find in artwork, writing, etc.
> 
> For more, refer to: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/5797456/


I just find it funny only Fursuiters are considered Popufur, and I don't know any of them other than random photos someone pointed out. 
I know several dozen artists who's works I love and adore, mostly comics and some painters but know their works instantly seeing them. 
Not knocking fursuiting but its funny how people seem to pass by the artists who made so many comics and artwork we have seen up for ages but never seem to mention them.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

The correction definition of said people are "losers". You've forever damned them by referring to them by that god awful term.


----------



## Echoshock (Sep 3, 2013)

5razor said:


> N Buddy, ya I forgot about him, I can't find the video of him accidentaly saying a abd word though hmmm
> 
> Anybody?



This one?
[video=youtube;F07rXWdjQRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F07rXWdjQRY[/video]


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 3, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> This one?
> [video=youtube;F07rXWdjQRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F07rXWdjQRY[/video]



Oh god...that guy.


----------



## Sar (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't see the need to obsess over who has been in so many videos. From the way I see it, Fursuiting is about dressing up as an Anthro character and going to cons to have your own fun derping around with friends and interacting with others. If you are only wanting to Fursuit to just get in as many YouTube videos as you can then you're really worse than those "popufurs" that some Furries bitterly accuse of being elitist.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

well yeah being a fursuitter is fun on it's own. It's true but there are also individuals that stand out more than others.Maybe because they attend more cons or they are just great performers. 

I just want to find those performers and enjoy their show, but of course that's just me.
Heck, if you think you are entertaining and have a group of supporters share your name so who knows you might get more.
Woooh so many more to go through.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

5razor said:


> well yeah being a fursuitter is fun on it's own. It's true but there are also individuals that stand out more than others.Maybe because they attend more cons or they are just great performers.
> 
> I just want to find those performers and enjoy their show, but of course that's just me.
> Heck, if you think you are entertaining and have a group of supporters share your name so who knows you might get more.
> Woooh so many more to go through.




Or maybe they just whore themselves out at cons more than the average furry should. You know, by offering to engage in sexual intercourse with total strangers.





I wish this was just me trolling when I say that.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Or maybe they just whore themselves out at cons more than the average furry should. You know, by offering to engage in sexual intercourse with total strangers.
> 
> I wish this was just me trolling when I say that.



I do too, tho that is better than getting caught Pimping your dogs at a con... 
We share a wonderful Fandom, makes me cringe at times
Or the Fursuit made with real human bones inside, creepy to say the least.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 3, 2013)

Charrio said:


> I do too, tho that is better than getting caught Pimping your dogs at a con...
> We share a wonderful Fandom, makes me cringe at times
> Or the Fursuit made with real human bones inside, creepy to say the least.



Their dog must've been a doberman pimper.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Their dog must've been a doberman pimper.


As bad as that joke is, you made me snarf my coffee thanks lol


----------



## Iryno (Sep 3, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I don't see the need to obsess over who has been in so many videos. From the way I see it, Fursuiting is about dressing up as an Anthro character and going to cons to have your own fun derping around with friends and interacting with others. If you are only wanting to Fursuit to just get in as many YouTube videos as you can then you're really worse than those "popufurs" that some Furries bitterly accuse of being elitist.



I didn't mean to infer that the term is necessarily elitist, and I've seen non-suiters wearing the shirt as well. Some people contribute more to the fandom than others, and the whole thing wouldn't exist if it weren't for artists bringing what they have in whatever media or outlet they use. I imagine conventions bring a lot of revenue to both fandom-related projects and surrounding businesses, but none of that would exist if it weren't for people straight-up busting their asses to get it done and painting a good image to represent the rest of us.

So they made up a word that makes your high-school senses tingle. Get over it.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 3, 2013)

Eiffeldog said:


> I didn't mean to infer that the term is necessarily elitist, and I've seen non-suiters wearing the shirt as well. Some people contribute more to the fandom than others, and the whole thing wouldn't exist if it weren't for artists bringing what they have in whatever media or outlet they use. I imagine conventions bring a lot of revenue to both fandom-related projects and surrounding businesses, but none of that would exist if it weren't for people straight-up busting their asses to get it done and painting a good image to represent the rest of us.
> 
> So they made up a word that makes your high-school senses tingle. Get over it.



I totally agree there, there are a ton of great furs who work on cons and the items they bring, tho not sure furry has a good image. 
Other than a furry saying its a great fandom, no one else i can remember ever said anything positive about it. Maybe they said they liked the costumes but it was in a nice polite way not they meant it, more like they didn't want to offend.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

you gotta admit though the PopuFur T shirt is nice. It's simple, and phrase is catchy. 

But it doesn't mean anything, so don't worry too much about it. As for the guys on You Tube, well people just like them and want to make a video about it.

Anyone can do it, even you if you want to.

So, just enjoy the show.

Whatever, happened to the Calamity guy anyways, did he disappear in 2013 along with Buddy?


----------



## Iryno (Sep 3, 2013)

Charrio said:


> I totally agree there, there are a ton of great furs who work on cons and the items they bring, tho not sure furry has a good image.
> Other than a furry saying its a great fandom, no one else i can remember ever said anything positive about it.



Maybe that will change someday. =)

Or not. =/


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 3, 2013)

Charrio said:


> I totally agree there, there are a ton of great furs who work on cons and the items they bring, tho not sure furry has a good image.
> Other than a furry saying its a great fandom, no one else i can remember ever said anything positive about it. Maybe they said they liked the costumes but it was in a nice polite way not they meant it, more like they didn't want to offend.



Meh.
We don't need acceptance. We'll just do what we like to do anyways, ain't hurting no one. Fandoms aren't important enough warrant the need for acceptance. It's just a group if people whi enjoy something or another.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2013)

Most popufur suits are secondary murrsuits.



Joking aside, fuck popufursuits.  There's a shit ton more suiters out there that deserve as much credit as the popufags.  A great deal of awesome suits are never seen because everyone filming at a con stalk and follow around all the "famous" furries.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

Just go here and see who has the most vids, heh
Totally NSFW
http://www.xtube.com/videos.php?cid=71


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Just go here and see who has the most vids, heh
> Totally NSFW
> http://www.xtube.com/videos.php?cid=71


Yeah how about a big fat *NEIN *on that one.
Then everyone will see a lot of their favorite fursuits are in fact, indeed, used as cumsuits.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah how about a big fat *NEIN *on that one.
> Then everyone will see a lot of their favorite fursuits are in fact, indeed, used as cumsuits.



Well it's out there, some people love that stuff. 
This is the furry fandom, they should expect it really


----------



## 5razor (Sep 4, 2013)

lets not encourage XXX stuff here. 

This is what so many furries have been trying to fight against. The stereotype of furries being sex addicts.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh ok, because this is the furry fandom people should expect to be surrounded by semen encrusted costumes?


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh ok, because this is the furry fandom people should expect to be surrounded by semen encrusted costumes?



Well I'd bring a Ultraviolet light with me to any Con personally, lol 
Seriously tho, Given the large number of people who display their fetishes and like of sexual things its kinda assumed some fursuiters will be into sex with them. 
Doesn't a certain animal sex toy maker have a booth at cons as well selling and showing of new animal wangs and vaginas?

You can't hide the sexuality of the fandom no matter how much you hate it, it's gonna happen like rule 34.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2013)

You dont go to many furcons, do you?


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You dont go to many furcons, do you?



Never had an interest to go no, every time i read a journal or see some slur of photos posted.
Kinda makes me wary to even look into it other than see it from a far.

I'm really not one for large crowds and the idea of huggy type crowds makes me even more nervous. 
I have one of those fears of groups, so unless dragged off literally probably not gonna ever go.


----------



## Icky (Sep 4, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Well I'd bring a Ultraviolet light with me to any Con personally, lol
> Seriously tho, Given the large number of people who display their fetishes and like of sexual things its kinda assumed some fursuiters will be into sex with them.
> Doesn't a certain animal sex toy maker have a booth at cons as well selling and showing of new animal wangs and vaginas?
> 
> You can't hide the sexuality of the fandom no matter how much you hate it, it's gonna happen like rule 34.



Did you get your data on conventions from CSI?

OT: I am the popufuriest of you all.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

Icky said:


> Did you get your data on conventions from CSI?
> 
> OT: I am the popufuriest of you all.



Actually no, just artist journals and user horror stories. 
That and the countless videos of Fursuiters doing yiffy things, and the fact that XTube has enough Fursuit Porn to make a whole Category.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 4, 2013)

ok this thread is going out of line. Can we just stick to what this thread was intended for. 

If you don't have anything useful to add, just don't.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 4, 2013)

Aren't people being a little to harsh? Just because a furry is popular doesn't mean they are a bad person/furry.  ( <---Still a nub)


----------



## 5razor (Sep 4, 2013)

Exactly, another person's popularity can be caused by various reasons. For me, it's because they are entertaining to watch. It's not about who they are, it's about what they do


----------



## powderhound (Sep 4, 2013)

5razor said:


> ok this thread is going out of line. Can we just stick to what this thread was intended for.
> 
> If you don't have anything useful to add, just don't.



Even the simplest topics at FAF turn into these weird existential arguments with people clamoring amongst each other for moral high ground. Most of the topics don't even have a furry nexus. This could be a fun topic but I guess a good number of FAFers don't get out to cons therefore may not know any. 

Fursuiters are performers. Some performers are entertaining and their performances get put on YouTube. The OP just wants to know where to look.

People are making a lot of very creative fun vids now and, if ya'll could stop cutting your wrists for 5 seconds, I'd also like to know which ones others like.

So 5razor, what's your favorite you've found?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Just because a furry is popular doesn't mean they are a bad person/furry.  ( <---Still a nub)




popufurs are the scum of the earth.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

powderhound said:


> This could be a fun topic but I guess a good number of FAFers don't get out to cons therefore may not know any.
> 
> Fursuiters are performers. Some performers are entertaining and their performances get put on YouTube. The OP just wants to know where to look.
> 
> People are making a lot of very creative fun vids now and, if ya'll could stop cutting your wrists for 5 seconds, I'd also like to know which ones others like.



I gave a furry con a shot. It ended up reporting a guy for having actual child porn of 10 years or younger.

I go to anime conventions every year, which are huge. So yes I recognize there are those in the fandom that don't do vile shit, but at my time at the con there were a small number of people doing the shit that ends up as horror stories. 

But, some of our mods and site admins are fursuiters and there's a reason this forum does have a fursuiting forum as well. But as far as "popufur" is it supposed to be about Fursuiting or actual popular artists and illustrators because I haven't heard of any of the ones mentioned in the OP. I think there was a mention of ZigZag but only because I remember talking to Max early on in FA - we have the same birthday.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2013)

There are three types of "popufurs":

1. The ones that are popular because of their artwork and illustrations.
2. The performance aspect as a suiter (i.e. dancer, heavily interacts with the public, seen at a lot of charities, etc)
3. The ones who blow a lot of money on commissions and a suit to become popular and do nothing to warrant such.




LadyToorima said:


> Aren't people being a little to harsh? Just because a furry is popular doesn't mean they are a bad person/furry.  ( <---Still a nub)



It all depends really on the person and how they act online and off. There are popular furries who are jerks for no reason than to be a jerk, and you have others who enjoy interacting with the furry community in terms of trying to do something positive.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 4, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There are three types of "popufurs":
> 
> 1. The ones that are popular because of their artwork and illustrations.
> 2. The performance aspect as a suiter (i.e. dancer, heavily interacts with the public, seen at a lot of charities, etc)
> ...



See, this is reasonable. It's based off the same principal that we want to be judged. The majority of the fandom doesn't want to be seen as nothing more then a pack of sexual deviants, so how is it fair then to consider all "popufurs" as "scum of the earth"? I find it petty and a bit ignorant.

For instance, I am a huge fan of Telephone who I just recently discovered is a considered a "popufur". They are just an adorable dragon furry that goes to cons, has fun, performs in dance competitions, and has the most adorable form of communication. So to lump them in as a "popufur" to be hated on, IMO, is just absolutely absurd. 

My whole point is that we are individuals and should be treated as such.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> See, this is reasonable. It's based off the same principal that we want to be judged. The majority of the fandom doesn't want to be seen as nothing more then a pack of sexual deviants, so how is it fair then to consider all "popufurs" as "scum of the earth"? I find it petty and a bit ignorant.
> 
> For instance, I am a huge fan of Telephone who I just recently discovered is a considered a "popufur". They are just an adorable dragon furry that goes to cons, has fun, performs in dance competitions, and has the most adorable form of communication. So to lump them in as a "popufur" to be hated on, IMO, is just absolutely absurd.
> 
> My whole point is that we are individuals and should be treated as such.



"Popufur" has a stigma associated with the latter definition along turning into pricks to their fanbase. Then again, you have to be careful of what some of their disillusioned fans say to make the person out to me an ass, such as rumors. 

And then you have those that push people away because their fans look to become the popular artist's or suitmaker's friend to get free stuff from them or cheap art. That happens in the fandom from time to time.


----------



## Troj (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, and I've been pleasantly surprised by how a number of 'popufurs' I thought were going to be arrogant or cliquey were actually extremely sweet one-on-one. 2 the Ranting Gryphon is an awesome, down-to-earth guy, for example, and my brief interactions with Duke and Telephone were also quite pleasant.

I have yet to meet the fandom snobs everyone's always talking about. Guess I'm lucky!


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 4, 2013)

some popufurs look like reasonable people. others, not to much.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 4, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> "Popufur" has a stigma associated with the latter definition along turning into pricks to their fanbase. Then again, you have to be careful of what some of their disillusioned fans say to make the person out to me an ass, such as rumors.
> 
> And then you have those that push people away because their fans look to become the popular artist's or suitmaker's friend to get free stuff from them or cheap art. That happens in the fandom from time to time.



Pretty much this yeah. 

There are a few people in the fandom that are terrible assholes for the sake of being edgy assholes. In my experience it's mostly from those that are in the fandom for the party. That's not to say there are no good popular furs that are into the party and dance scene I've met Step who is quite fun to hang out with and a few others much the same. 

Part of the stigma comes from a lack of social awareness from the fans and in turn they feel spurned. Some people expect certain outcomes from certain actions and don't see a grey area in between. I'm not saying I am popular, but I've had a few furs who I have met and we would interact civilly. They say hi and small talk a bit and I'll return the gesture, from that they expect me to take interest in their life, send messages asking how they're doing, and in one case getting pissed they weren't given preferential treatment on a site. 

They see that they were being friendly, and expected to be treated as friends, which isn't wrong in and of itself. The problem is that popular people deal with that with hundreds of people. they may be a perfectly civil person, but because they didn't live up to the friend code of this one person the initiated contact, and didn't outright tell them no I suppose, they get painted as an asshole. 

I've had the pleasure of meeting several people that I would consider popular and for the most part they are friendly and fun to hang out with, but they're human. They have jobs to get back to after the con, or for the artists they have work to get back to that night. They don't necessarily want to talk about furry stuff all the time, or treated like an idol. The problem is people put them on a pedestal, so when they act human it's suddenly unacceptable. 

There are some that are full of themselves and dicks, most are just human with their own opinions and lives but get nasty rumors because there was the wrong person that took things a little too far, and in the end people will go and make explosive journals rather than talking, or just saying "fuck it" and letting it go.

As for the topic at hand, I dunno. Most of the ones I know with youtube accounts are dancers (makes sense) 
I think kijani is well known and has a youtube page.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2013)

Troj said:


> I have yet to meet the fandom snobs everyone's always talking about. Guess I'm lucky!



I have the "luck" of knowing a few personally and seeing a few act insufferable when staffing at AC'12 that took it upon themselves to belittle the staff when asked to move from an entry/exit because it presents a firehazard, among other things out of consideration for other suiters. Then you have those that expected special treatment from the staff because they are well known in the fandom.

And you sure are.

EDIT: Holy shit, you are alive, Fay!


----------



## Fay V (Sep 4, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have the "luck" of knowing a few personally and seeing a few act insufferable when staffing at AC'12. And you sure are.
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit, you are alive, Fay!



Only a bit, I got curious about fursuit popufurs. 

Also, it's funny meeting fandom popufurs. Some are indeed insufferable, one in particular loves to talk around with their music blasting, esp in the fursuit lounge. There's a few though that are just dull as dishwater. a couple were mentioned here, one such figure isn't bad, but good lord can they kill a party faster than buzz killington if you go out for a drink.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2013)

Fay V said:


> Only a bit, I got curious about fursuit popufurs.
> 
> Also, it's funny meeting fandom popufurs. Some are indeed insufferable, one in particular loves to talk around with their music blasting, esp in the fursuit lounge. There's a few though that are just dull as dishwater. a couple were mentioned here, one such figure isn't bad, but good lord can they kill a party faster than buzz killington if you go out for a drink.




Hey, hey! Dishwater can be entertaining! That's an insult to dishwater! But there are some that have the personality of mud, sandpaper, and wet toilet paper....sometimes at once. 

But Neopantyger comes to mind as well, he is a pretty chill fellow.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> See, this is reasonable. It's based off the same principal that we want to be judged. The majority of the fandom doesn't want to be seen as nothing more then a pack of sexual deviants, so how is it fair then to consider all "popufurs" as "scum of the earth"? I find it petty and a bit ignorant.
> 
> For instance, I am a huge fan of Telephone who I just recently discovered is a considered a "popufur". They are just an adorable dragon furry that goes to cons, has fun, performs in dance competitions, and has the most adorable form of communication. So to lump them in as a "popufur" to be hated on, IMO, is just absolutely absurd.
> 
> My whole point is that we are individuals and should be treated as such.



Could you please stop using colored font. We can read you just fine. We don't mind people using it to accent posts for relevant info but this isn't Myspace.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Could you please stop using colored font. We can read you just fine. We don't mind people using it to accent posts for relevant info but this isn't Myspace.



I do it because I like it. Sorry that seems to upset you, but no one is forcing you to read what I type. Ask yourself if it's really that big a deal. I don't do this because I think it's myspace, or to upset anyone, I do it cause I think it's pretty and different. :'/
(I will refrain from changing my font in reply to you if it pleases you, but I will not change my preferences in general replies.)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I do it because I like it. Sorry that seems to upset you, but no one is forcing you to read what I type. Ask yourself if it's really that big a deal. I don't do this because I think it's myspace, or to upset anyone, I do it cause I think it's pretty and different. :'/
> (I will refrain from changing my font in reply to you if it pleases you, but I will not change my preferences in general replies.)



This actually is generally against the rules. Which is why I bring it up as its a form of spamming. If you want to continue this discussion you can VIA PM but this is actually an in thread warning to stop.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/announcement.php?f=28&a=1


> *Don't (the following behaviour is susceptible to infraction):*
> Abuse the font enhancements (like colors, and size and other accents).


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 4, 2013)

As you wish~


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I do it because I like it. Sorry that seems to upset you, but no one is forcing you to read what I type. Ask yourself if it's really that big a deal. I don't do this because I think it's myspace, or to upset anyone, I do it cause I think it's pretty and different. :'/
> (I will refrain from changing my font in reply to you if it pleases you, but I will not change my preferences in general replies.)



Colored fonts can be hard to read at times for people.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I do it because I like it. Sorry that seems to upset you, but no one is forcing you to read what I type. Ask yourself if it's really that big a deal. I don't do this because I think it's myspace, or to upset anyone, I do it cause I think it's pretty and different. :'/
> (I will refrain from changing my font in reply to you if it pleases you, but I will not change my preferences in general replies.)



There's a reason that for the most part people do not do it and it is different. This is a community based around written communication, as such it is beneficial to have a more standardized format so rather than taking time to attempt to parse new colors and accents, you are just looking at the meaning of the text. 

Comfortable reading is actually based more in pattern recognition rather than sounding out words in your head. What this means is rather than actually reading words letter by letter you brain with recognize the shape and pattern and give you the abstract meaning of the word. When you attempt to be different in such a way you disrupt the pattern and make people go letter by letter again. 

It's the written equivalent to insisting on speaking in a high squeaky voice in normal conversation. Functionally it's the same, socially it's backwards and unpleasant and you can't hold a serious conversation that way.


----------



## Troj (Sep 4, 2013)

Fay V said:


> In my experience it's mostly from those that are in the fandom for the party.



Makes sense to me!

Oh, and I met Step very briefly, and she did seem nice. She seemed flattered when I correctly identified her species .



> Part of the stigma comes from a lack of social awareness from the fans and in turn they feel spurned.



I think this is very true, which is why you have to take some negative anecdotes with a grain of salt. There are people who think that friendliness means you're now friends, and then decide from there that said friendship entails certain obligations (mostly on the part of the OTHER person). They get pissed when their new "friend" doesn't recognize or fulfill those obligations from their point of view. 

This can be a difficult grey area to navigate, since some prominent figures (and not just in the furry fandom) are actually very nice, very down-to-earth people, and when you run into them enough times, it can begin to feel like you have a budding acquaintanceship, at least. 

There are a couple sci fi authors that I've run into a few times at several cons, and I try to be mindful of taking up too much of their space or time, since it can be easy for an enthusiastic, chummy person like me to slip down that slope.

Unfortunately, a lot of people who don't even realize that they need to check themselves, or who genuinely see themselves as "special," and that's when you get burned fans and embittered celebrities.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> "Popufur" has a stigma associated with the latter definition along turning into pricks to their fanbase.



THIS, So badly This!

I've been a furry fan for quite some time, and an artist. 
Now being an artist, I Idolize and admire many many great artists, quite a few here at FA.

Now in my time here, I have read and scanned most of the journals and posts of the artists I love, most are wonderful people who just get overloaded going to cons and with commissions. 
However there are a few who seem to treat their fans as a chore or something to avoid, this I do not understand. If your an artist your dependent on fans buying your works or comics whatever, you depend on the audience for your fame, if you piss on them they walk away. These arrogant ones are so Popular that people don't care if they are treated like crap from the artist. 

Now being an artist, I have commented and mentioned I'm a fan. Normally this is treated with kindness and appreciation for liking their arts, sometimes more popular artists don't comment back, I understand not all artists comment which is fine. 
But I have run into only a few times, someone react almost annoyed i mentioned I liked their works, even had a few say my art sucked and I should go back to school. Also had my art trashed when I asked one if they were up to doing a trade, even tho they asked to do trades at the time. 

Popufurs have an Image problem due to the Ego that develops as fame grows. It's not certain to happen but it does, I've watched a few go very popular since i first started here and now they have this Ego they didn't before. Banning is also a common thing with popufurs, they don't want fans who don't fav or don't comment, actually ran into this before. Some of the guests of honor at cons don't even want to be there, actually mentioning they hate fans. 

This is the stuff that makes people avoid popufurs or even hate them, How can someone be so ungrateful for everything they were handed? I typically once finding out the rude mentality of a Popufur i once adored is now just a jerk in my eyes, and all love for their art is now gone. I personally love my fans, and thank them very much for all their support often, for I would be nothing much as an artist if no one looked or smiled at my works.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

When you have thousands watching you it can take quite a bit of time to reply - even to say something simple as thank you. Even more so when you have that number multiplied by the amount of submissions produced.

Now there are some shitty attitudes and some of it has to do with the fact it's very hard to tell when someone is being genuine (when you can't see them in person) or one of those - which has happened a lot where a fan is a "latcher/clinger" (sometimes barnacles) they chum up so they can brag how they're popular with X artist or ones that creep to sleep with X artist to become some bizarre artist powerhouse in the furry fandom. 

No not everyone is like that but it is hard. Others don't realize they're being annoying about their idol worship. It's nice to have someone like your art, but when you're like "OH MAI GOD YOU'RE THE BEST ARTIST EVAHHH" it's a bit too far. Those actually working on improving don't want the ass kissing comments that act like there's no ladder of "Good/bad" meaning that "hey I really like your style and work" is good because it comes off as honest vs "you are the best artist on this site" - Sorry but there's always someone worse or better.

As far as trades. You need to be careful who you ask trades from. Yes there are those that accept but people want equal or more value for their trade. If someone is at a far different skill level it makes things less fair in reciprocity. That doesn't mean someone should berate a user for asking but it can be annoying if your work isn't on equal ground (and yes I know it can be subjective).

That said, yes there are egos and terrible people but sometimes people don't understand one could be committing social faux pas and attribute it to rudeness.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> When you have thousands watching you it can take quite a bit of time to reply - even to say something simple as thank you. Even more so when you have that number multiplied by the amount of submissions produced.
> 
> No not everyone is like that but it is hard. Others don't realize they're being annoying about their idol worship. It's nice to have someone like your art, but when you're like "OH MAI GOD YOU'RE THE BEST ARTIST EVAHHH" it's a bit too far. Those actually working on improving don't want the ass kissing comments that act like there's no ladder of "Good/bad" meaning that "hey I really like your style and work" is good because it comes off as honest vs "you are the best artist on this site" - Sorry but there's always someone worse or better.
> 
> As far as trades. You need to be careful who you ask trades from. Yes there are those that accept but people want equal or more value for their trade. If someone is at a far different skill level it makes things less fair in reciprocity. That doesn't mean someone should berate a user for asking but it can be annoying if your work isn't on equal ground (and yes I know it can be subjective).



I've always tried to curb my gushing at an artist I am genuinely adoring their works. I understand it gets really awkward being told, "Your Art Is Awesome" which is why i try and be a silent fan, asking a question now and then or when a piece stands out. I myself get a little caught as to how to react to compliments, not used to them to be honest. I have taken many art trades with new artists or beginning ones, it's supporting a new friend or fan. I know I'm not the best, far from it but I know what it means to someone when they love your works and then get told, Sorry your not good enough. 

It breaks your heart, I've been there and know what that feels like. So what if the art isn't better than mine or as well done, Its making a fan and hopefully a new friend smile, which is what My art is about.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 4, 2013)

Lets see

the ones I find most entertaining would be

Calamity Cougar
Rhubarb the Bear
Totter( I don't know he's just too cute and funny)

but I still watch other fursuitters too. Not really sure how I feel about Buddy though, it's like I know you want attention yet I know you deserve the attention but I don't want to give him attention. So, I'm on the fence with him.


----------



## Troj (Sep 4, 2013)

Buddy is wonderful when paired with Drama Llama. Magic happens.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 4, 2013)

Am I the only one who sees a difference between simply being well known/popular and being a "popufur?". Popufur seemed to be more of an attitude, and right or wrong I personally care little for it. I treat people like people. I don't care how well known or popular they are. They are just people to me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Am I the only one who sees a difference between simply being well known/popular and being a "popufur?". Popufur seemed to be more of an attitude, and right or wrong I personally care little for it. I treat people like people. I don't care how well known or popular they are. They are just people to me.



Substitute "Diva" for Popufur?


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 4, 2013)

Felix Fox hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 4, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Substitute "Diva" for Popufur?



Diva in not entirely inappropriate.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 4, 2013)

Actually I should have said Primadonna


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 4, 2013)

5razor said:


> Clamity Cougar
> Duke
> Totter
> Rhubarb
> Fender


The only guy I recognize there is Fender, and he's just a mascot


----------



## 5razor (Sep 5, 2013)

CooperTom does a good job making Fender likeable. Right?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I feel kinda proud knowing that I have zero knowledge about any of these people.


Mangasususeabbtittytittitboob ... that, monster roo guy in the list you quoted?

Some dude was stalking him or something. I don't know, grudge, gathering resources on relevant targets? Not sure, rattling on about it though, I found it strange that anyone would really single him out from the get go. Relevant, how? He's a popufur, so that's more than likely the droid I am looking for. Anyhoo, that motherfucker has some swing in his _*motherfuckin' hips, damn girl.*_ Check this out. Guys a fuckin' nut bag with his big ole' saggy tit thighs and a mouth that's floppier than a two week dead snake danglin' from a honey branch!

Oh fuck it, here's the video:[video=youtube;pz5v81RkiNI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz5v81RkiNI[/video]

Also? _He's a little fuckin' crazy. Or quiet. Or both. Go away italics._

... of course, I'm sure you wanted to know this having not asked for it at all.

Seen him dance to Nicki? God, I wish I could shake my ass like that.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

OHOHOH Check out THIS MOTHERFUCKER HURRRRRR

this popufur makes me go nuts KENDI

[video=youtube;8Yzxy57tMhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yzxy57tMhU[/video]

ASKLFHAKFKHDK

Have my children. All of them, wearing hats.

Relevant, would request a merge, but thread needs more video evidence. Last annoying double post. Swears it.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 5, 2013)

the monster Roo's face is always trolling


----------



## Bambi (Sep 5, 2013)

5razor said:


> the monster Roo's face is always trolling


I like that he did that.

It's got ... eh, personality. Flare. Most people just go for the whole, "OH MY GAD MY HAPPY FACE", whereas he's like pulling a Johnny Bravo the whole time.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder what energy dfrink inspired his creation. Mountain Dew?

Oh shoot, one of the furry flip videos has Buddy yelling the background. Even in the UK's sigh


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 5, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Mangasususeabbtittytittitboob ... that, monster roo guy in the list you quoted?
> 
> 
> Seen him dance to Nicki? God, I wish I could shake my ass like that.



I know it's gotta be hard to dance in a fursuit but there was a serious lack of pop and snap in the dance. I guess there's a bit of "wobble" in fursuits but it was kinda disappointing. The way the arms moved felt like more random "voguing" He kinda brings it together a bit about the 3 minute but maybe I'm spoiled by watching the bboys and crimpers and poppers over here.

I will say the Kendi one is better, hitting the beats better, getting closer to pop and snap. Mainly because hip hop tends to have hard hitting movies.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 5, 2013)

woot any comedian fursuits out there?


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

I really hate that I get jealous of popufurs. So embarrassing.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 6, 2013)

don't be jealous some day you might be one of them


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 7, 2013)

5razor said:


> don't be jealous some day you might be one of them


I can't be popufur. I'm not a slut :V Zing!


----------



## Charrio (Sep 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I can't be popufur. I'm not a slut :V Zing!



I have no idea if I'm popular don't think so. 
But anyways My character is a slut not me, It's like me using a Hand Puppet in place of me ;-)


----------



## 5razor (Sep 7, 2013)

people become popufur because theya re funny or are great entertainers not because of their sexual prominence


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 7, 2013)

5razor said:


> people become popufur because theya re funny or are great entertainers not because of their sexual prominence



Actually that's not always the case.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 7, 2013)

If this hasn't been said already, you missed Telephone.




5razor said:


> people become popufur because theya re funny or are great entertainers not because of their sexual prominence


Hm.
Look at Kandi wolf.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldnt mind being popular on my flickr page, i dont get it, had an account for years, get thousands of views a day, hundreds of thousands from tumblr and reddit links, yet i see people with blurry out of focus snaps of less interesting subjects get insane followings :/


----------



## powderhound (Sep 7, 2013)

5razor said:


> Oh shoot, one of the furry flip videos has Buddy yelling the background. Even in the UK's sigh



I was wondering if anyone was going to notice that. 

Mangusu's Monster Roo was sold at auction this year (for serious money). He's gone. Tac is also gone which was one of my favorites.

Ari and Griefer are also pretty fun in person as well.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I wouldnt mind being popular on my flickr page, i dont get it, had an account for years, get thousands of views a day, hundreds of thousands from tumblr and reddit links, yet i see people with blurry out of focus snaps of less interesting subjects get insane followings :/



You don't want those people following you anyway. If you want meaningful followers join and entomology or nature photography forum and link your pictures there.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 7, 2013)

Why don't you guys like buddy? He just wants to be your buddy!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 7, 2013)

Pipsqueak said:


> Why don't you guys like buddy? He just wants to be your buddy!



He's an irritating man-child. He is the embodiment of everything I hate about fursuiters,


----------



## 5razor (Sep 7, 2013)

is Buddy still aorund?

He's cute when he does cute things, but he has to stop saying he wants to be Popufur. We get that part.

Maximus is apopualr msuclefur and close friend of Rhubarb

lets make this guy famous http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SrAlzaa853k


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 8, 2013)

What about InfamaFurs the kind of Furries, who get famous but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> What about InfamaFurs the kind of Furries, who get famous but for all the wrong reasons.


dear christ above please don't make up another godawful word. Popufur is bad enough


----------



## 5razor (Sep 8, 2013)

not as catchy as PopuFur

and I don't want to know about those kind of furries.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I really hate that I get jealous of popufurs. So embarrassing.


Stop being a weenie.  Most popufurs are insufferable dick weasels.


----------



## Nashida (Sep 8, 2013)

Charrio said:


> I have no idea if I'm popular don't think so.
> But anyways My character is a slut not me, It's like me using a Hand Puppet in place of me ;-)



There's a double entendre in that sentence if you think about it.

I know I'm not popular. I don't give a rat's ass. But I have a few good friends who I see around almost everywhere, and that's good enough for me. Sure, I'd like a little more attention from time to time, but a small number's good too.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 8, 2013)

got any cool vids of you guys doing something funny or fun ?

Plz no XXX stuff


----------



## powderhound (Sep 8, 2013)

Pipsqueak said:


> Why don't you guys like buddy? He just wants to be your buddy!


Everyone doesnâ€™t really hate buddy. The character archetype JD designed him around is deliberately supposed to be annoying. People get tired his catch phrases but if youâ€™ve had a chance to talk with the character heâ€™s amazingly quick and rather hilarious. What he does with Buddy is really bloody brilliant. 

This thread just derailed into the unpopufurs hating on the popufurs. Careful, since you inadvertently became the popufur for the BMW of San Francisco ad, you could be next. 



5razor said:


> got any cool vids



I thought the â€˜Milton Interviews Furriesâ€™ series from AC this year was pretty good as this type of thing goes.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaIqSXPTkO4

Sure heâ€™s mocking furriers, but heâ€™s also laughing with them and getting people to laugh at themselves. Overall I thought it showed furs more as real people, just cutting loose and having a good time, which is which is better than a lot of other media portrayals.  Seems to make more sense than usual media pitch â€œgathering for people who like cartoon animalsâ€¦â€


----------



## 5razor (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh and since Fender and Coopertom are the same guy but are different fursuit characters. I will say Coopertom is Popufur


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4JiKGLrP40<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4JiKGLrP40">[video=youtube;G4JiKGLrP40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4JiKGLrP40[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

I am such a popufur. I saw the only porn pic of Rey in 4chan a few times


----------



## 5razor (Sep 10, 2013)

your name implies you are being sarcastic.

Here's Matsi Wuff

[video=youtube;WvIGHnNWubE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvIGHnNWubE[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Stop being a weenie.  Most popufurs are insufferable dick weasels.


True. But they're so ... popular T_T ... Furst world problems.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 10, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Everyone doesnâ€™t really hate buddy. The character archetype JD designed him around is deliberately supposed to be annoying. People get tired his catch phrases but if youâ€™ve had a chance to talk with the character heâ€™s amazingly quick and rather hilarious. What he does with Buddy is really bloody brilliant.
> â€



Haha, I know this. To be honest I was utterly astounded at the number of people who DON'T know that Buddy is a joke character. Like uh, most of the people in this thread. But it is easier to get angry than to be rational.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 12, 2013)

Buddy sings more manly than the way he speaks. Go check it out.


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2013)

If people don't get Buddy is a character, are there people who don't understand that Drama Llama is a character?

It never ceases amaze me that no matter how broad you make your satire, there's always someone who doesn't get it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 12, 2013)

Troj said:


> If people don't get Buddy is a character, are there people who don't understand that Drama Llama is a character?
> 
> It never ceases amaze me that no matter how broad you make your satire, there's always someone who doesn't get it.



Larry the Cable Guy is a character and I hate him too. There is such a thing as having a bad character.


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2013)

Sure. I realize Lucas Cruikshank isn't really Fred, but I still hate Fred with a passion.

Problem is, some people seem to hate certain characters _because they don't realize they're characters._

There are also people who hate Larry the Cable Guy largely _because_ they think he's a real person, so they actually whip themselves up about some greasy backwoods hillbilly getting a standup act.


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2013)

Sure. I realize Lucas Cruikshank isn't really Fred, but I still hate Fred with a passion.

Problem is, some people seem to hate certain characters _because they don't realize they're characters._

There are also people who hate Larry the Cable Guy largely _because_ they think he's a real person, so they actually whip themselves up about some greasy backwoods hillbilly getting a standup act.

*Powderhound*, the Milton video was awesome. Thanks.

Here's one I like:

[video=youtube;FftUmbRTlkc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FftUmbRTlkc[/video]


----------



## Misomie (Sep 12, 2013)

These videos entertain me. XD

[video=youtube;WVTw9DbHBEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVTw9DbHBEM[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKjYSySV00w


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 12, 2013)

Misomie said:


> These videos entertain me. XD
> 
> [video=youtube;WVTw9DbHBEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVTw9DbHBEM[/video]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKjYSySV00w



This is so fucking random


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 12, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Larry the Cable Guy is a character and I hate him too. There is such a thing as having a bad character.


Ive had a chat with the guy that plays larry, hes actually a pretty cool guy.  Out of character he talks amd acts like a normal decent human being.


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the bit where he pisses glitter. Brilliant.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 12, 2013)

Troj said:


> *Powderhound*, the Milton video was awesome. Thanks.



Anything for you Trojypoo. 

When twitch calls out radfox and he's all "Hey! Random drug test, I work nuke plant" I lost it.

Furs are freakin everywhere, and it's starting to scare me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 12, 2013)

Twitch is fucking awesome.  I've hung out with him once, everyone keeps asking me what he looks like and I say I'll never tell lol.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 12, 2013)

This suit is wicked awesome~

[video=youtube;BMBpMuLiEJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMBpMuLiEJw[/video]


----------



## Troj (Sep 12, 2013)

It is a neat suit indeed! I'd like it better if it had eyes, since eyes are the window to the soul and all.

I wonder if one could install a scuba tank or re-breather or something of that nature in such a suit?


----------



## powderhound (Sep 13, 2013)

It becomes really challenging doing stuff in suits that can kill you (like swimming). The breathing, fogging, horrible visibility, monocular vision etc make simple stuff sooo hard.

I'm actualy really impressed Lyman gets after the park the way he does with a head on. You can't see for sh*t.
[video=youtube_share;RR7DnFtt2lw]http://youtu.be/RR7DnFtt2lw[/video]


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2013)

The one situation where a warm toasty fursuit might actually feel good!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 13, 2013)

Troj said:


> It is a neat suit indeed! I'd like it better ifsomeonehad eyes, since eyes are the window to the soul and all.
> 
> I wonder if one could install a scuba tank or re-breather or something of that nature in such a suit?



A small scuba tank maybe.
But unless your an expert, re-breathers can be deadly.  Everytime someone uses a rebreather you have to rebuild it.  An overhaul basically, with rebreathers your recycling co2. 

Anyway, that vid was a bit awkward and neat at the same time.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 13, 2013)

Next time someone pisses me off, I'm gonna tell them to go rail cotton swabs.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;7ktcl1TB-rM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ktcl1TB-rM[/video]


----------



## 5razor (Sep 13, 2013)

yes A Calamity vs Rhubarb vid

[video=youtube;iU0AAHRBc28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU0AAHRBc28[/video]


----------



## Troj (Sep 13, 2013)

Cute.

[video=youtube;-szzsGfIBCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-szzsGfIBCg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## 5razor (Sep 13, 2013)

cute. And the music is catchy too

watch this 
[video=youtube;CFJD_tE9FBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFJD_tE9FBc[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 13, 2013)

You got served... by a furry. 

[video=youtube_share;eZp7B51Up0w]http://youtu.be/eZp7B51Up0w[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 13, 2013)

I like how Rogan pulls in like a hundred people in about 60 seconds. From the 3 legged dog to the, whatever that guys doing while kid's playing with Rogan, there's a lot of eclectic stuff going on there. So much so that the cop doesn't even look as he goes by in the golf cart. 
[video=youtube;fjp4DyKxs8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjp4DyKxs8c[/video]


----------



## 5razor (Sep 13, 2013)

ah dancing fursuitters they are always a riot to watch.[video=youtube;GVgwLUZ9jB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVgwLUZ9jB4[/video]


----------



## Troj (Sep 14, 2013)

Calamity is best furry. Here, Calamity and an unidentified canine go on the hunt for the scoundrel who knocked him up and left him at the altar.

[video=youtube;onhpw57c61c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onhpw57c61c[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 14, 2013)

5razor said:


> ah dancing fursuitters they are always a riot to watch.


Being Buddy seems like it would be exhausting. I wonder if JD ever gets tired of being 'on' all the time cuz after a while I start to feel tired for him.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 14, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Popufurs have an Image problem due to the Ego that develops as fame grows. It's not certain to happen but it does, I've watched a few go very popular since i first started here and now they have this Ego they didn't before. Banning is also a common thing with popufurs, they don't want fans who don't fav or don't comment, actually ran into this before. Some of the guests of honor at cons don't even want to be there, actually mentioning they hate fans.
> 
> This is the stuff that makes people avoid popufurs or even hate them, How can someone be so ungrateful for everything they were handed? I typically once finding out the rude mentality of a Popufur i once adored is now just a jerk in my eyes, and all love for their art is now gone. I personally love my fans, and thank them very much for all their support often, for I would be nothing much as an artist if no one looked or smiled at my works.
> I've always tried to curb my gushing at an artist I am genuinely adoring their works. I understand it gets really awkward being told, "Your Art Is Awesome" which is why i try and be a silent fan, asking a question now and then or when a piece stands out. I myself get a little caught as to how to react to compliments, not used to them to be honest. I have taken many art trades with new artists or beginning ones, it's supporting a new friend or fan. I know I'm not the best, far from it but I know what it means to someone when they love your works and then get told, Sorry your not good enough.
> ...



Watch as the elusive popufur grazes in the meadow, ignoring it's fans.... 

I find that people who consider themselves popufur can sometimes adopt this "i'm lowering myself to your level because goshdarnit people like me and I'm such a good person!"  Generally the harshness of life comes back at some point and clears the stench of smug in the air....generally.  Sometimes that crap goes on for ages. 

People are people, all the quirks included.  I don't know much about fursuiters, I remember the suits and never the names, so I'm guessing that pictures of each of the listed people would ring a bell.  My experience with popufur artists and illustrators for the most part has been fine.  There's always going to be the people who either never had the social graces to talk and interact with others well, or find themselves above talking with people. We call those folks "strange" , and they're the minority. If you just treat them like people, 9 times out of 10, they're lovely and wonderful.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 14, 2013)

Calamity is awesome, and yeah I think the fursuitters will get tired of playing their characters over and over again but it is what they feel most natural as.

Let's see Buddy version 2:

I wish to find more vids about this but I couldn't

[video=youtube;D9wwIxEmRJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9wwIxEmRJc&amp;list=PLOdoI8--BCEpqLdT2_tiKkWln9gZ4r8s6&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## Troj (Sep 14, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Being Buddy seems like it would be exhausting. I wonder if JD ever gets tired of being 'on' all the time cuz after a while I start to feel tired for him.



I know, I've wondered the same thing! I could never sustain that level of energy over that period of time. Props to Buddy!


----------



## 5razor (Sep 14, 2013)

An easy going fursuitter who is popular would be Totter

here's him enjoying a brownie [video=youtube;0NRbisg7Ge8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NRbisg7Ge8[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 14, 2013)

5razor said:


> Let's see Buddy version 2:


Thats not buddy. 


[video=youtube_share;E0CCCGbCwSQ]http://youtu.be/E0CCCGbCwSQ[/video]


----------



## 5razor (Sep 14, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Thats not buddy.




It's not? How come?


And here's the reason why Telephone's eyes are white

[video=youtube;m7woWMzVwWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7woWMzVwWA&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UU5ZzpkAh25JczJaxEoogKNQ[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 15, 2013)

("Thats not buddy.")


5razor said:


> It's not? How come?


Well it is and it isn't. The guy sitting at the table that Buddy is interacting with... That's the real Buddy. So Buddy's in the vid, just not in the suit. 

It surprises me how fast you can tell the correct person isn't in the suit even though you can't see them. 

Although Camo did did get douped by mini Albi. (@18:15)
http://youtu.be/J4SOov2tRVo?t=18m15s


----------



## 5razor (Sep 16, 2013)

eehhhh, that's the real Buddy? Mind shock.

then who was in the suit?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 16, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Thats not buddy.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;E0CCCGbCwSQ]http://youtu.be/E0CCCGbCwSQ[/video]




That's Juno. He does a lot of culinary stuff on FA.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> That's Juno. He does a lot of culinary stuff on FA.



No no no. We know that's Juno.


We were talking about this vid where Buddy isn't Buddy cuz Buddy's right there talking to Buddy. One of Buddy's buddies is in his suit. Clearer now?


5razor said:


> [video=youtube;D9wwIxEmRJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9wwIxEmRJc&amp;list=PLOdoI8--BCEpqLdT2_tiKkWln9gZ4r8s6&amp;index=1[/video]


----------



## 5razor (Sep 16, 2013)

wow the imposter sounds alike I think.

Got any vids of fursuitters acting as other fursuitters? Here's one [video=youtube;7__exaUk1r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7__exaUk1r8[/video]


----------



## powderhound (Sep 19, 2013)

Hell yeah. 

[video=youtube_share;6KdqjnLibh8]http://youtu.be/6KdqjnLibh8[/video]


----------



## 5razor (Sep 19, 2013)

dsnce,dance the furry dance[video=youtube;NWU6jp8yJU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWU6jp8yJU8[/video]


----------

